# Help with gongy breeding



## hierodula (Dec 23, 2010)

i I have an adult male gongy (a month old) and a female gongy (a month and a half old) both are well fed and in warm temperatures. However when I put the male near the female he either attacks her or he looks at her then turns away. Any advice on how I could get them to mate? :huh:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2010)

hierodula said:


> i I have an adult male gongy (a month old) and a female gongy (a month and a half old) both are well fed and in warm temperatures. However when I put the male near the female he either attacks her or he looks at her then turns away. Any advice on how I could get them to mate? :huh:


I'm probably nmot the best person to answer this, since my surviving male was eaten by his bride-to-be in less than a minute after their being introduced, but have you tried separating them for a while so that he is not desensitized to the female's pheromones? Is the female calling?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Dec 24, 2010)

I put them in a hot glass terrarium (over 90) and left them along with dozens of flies. I never actually saw copulation or any signs of it, only a few skirmishes. A month and a half down the road, though, I had 2 dozen babies!

With my experiences, I'd say just do a hot glass terrarium with plenty of flies for up to a week. Hopefully he'll man up!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah - offer lots of food and space. Also, good gripping surfaces - I've seen the female do some moving and shaking to try and get free at first (he's heavy!).

Good luck!


----------



## PeterF (Dec 24, 2010)

Put on some Barry White.


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 24, 2010)

Try raising the temps. 105-110 F is good for mating.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Phil, yes the female is calling and I haven't tried separating them. Thanks for the idea ill try that.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 25, 2010)

How does calling work? Do they chirp? ( Lol I probably sound like a real noob right now )


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 25, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> Put on some Barry White.


you win several internets :lol:


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2010)

Ricardo said:


> How does calling work? Do they chirp? ( Lol I probably sound like a real noob right now )


No sounds. An abdomen bent a certain way is supposed to be calling. I can't recall if I have seen any literature stating that is what is actually going on though.

For gongy I just kept them really warm and mating was no issue at all. Mine lived in net cages with heat lamps.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2010)

hierodula said:


> ..... when I put the male near the female he either attacks her or he looks at her then turns away. ....


The male might see the female as a threat since female is larger, especially if you place the male close to a female. Put them in a large cage, place the female a distance of about a foot in front of the male. THen leave them alone as your presence - which could post as a threat for both mantis as well - could stress up the mantis. If the male is still trying to scurry away, he is not ready yet so wait for another week. Other requirement have been covered in previous replies. Good luck.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Rick and Yen I'll keep them warm. Yen, I still haven't tried going away when I introduce the male to the female because I'm worried she'll make a meal of the male. (she already ate the guy's brother when he was a sub- adult) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2010)

hierodula said:


> Thanks Rick and Yen I'll keep them warm. Yen, I still haven't tried going away when I introduce the male to the female because I'm worried she'll make a meal of the male. (she already ate the guy's brother when he was a sub- adult) &lt;_&lt;


Put the female in with the male. That way he is sitting in his cage nice and calm. Go slow and have her crawl in. LIke Yen said, if he attacks or runs away he isn't ready yet. I never had any issues of gongy eating one another, but obviously it happens.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 27, 2010)

THanks Rick I'll try that


----------

